# LGD in the... suburbs?



## GoatNamedDunn (Jun 20, 2008)

I am interested in a LGD as a companion. I live near mountains as well as rivers, lakes, and ocean beaches to keep any dog occupied, let alone a LGD. So my question would be if kept reasonably exercised and socialised can a LGD survive without a flock? I don't have a large enough yard right now, but in the near future I will, and would LOVE to get something along the lines of a Spanish mastiff or Tibetan mastiff (although not technically a LGD), or even a Komondor. Can it be done? Basically I want a dog that can hike (well, more like a long stroll up a mountain), go camping, and keep me feeling safe as well as provide companionship. I am not expecting slavish attention seeking and affection like labradors give either. Just a dog that can go with me on any adventure and keep me feeling secure. Sorry about the rambling!


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

I think it very much depends on the dog, but I've heard of way too many LGDs ending up in rescue because they barked too much for the burbs (including one of my own rescue LGDs). A Dane, Newfoundland or Bouvier might be better choices. I always like to go first to the "do not buy this breed" type pages to get the worst traits out in the open asap.

http://www.bouviers.net/info/dontbuy.html

P.S. Another you might want to consider would be a Shiloh Shepherd.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

GND: I agree many LGD's are not cut out for pet homes but some can work...a lot depends on your dog experience, your layout, the time you can invest in the dog, the breed itself, your expectations, etc. I sent you a PM about Spanish Mastiffs, I raise them with many other breeds. Good luck in your search. There are some good LGD breeders on this board.


----------



## kareninaustria (Dec 22, 2008)

My Komondor Tibor, who died two years ago at the age of 12, was an apartment dog. We bought him straight off a working farm at the age of 6 months. He had never been inside a house; from one day to the next he became an urban guy. Sounds like a recipe for disaster, doesn't it? But he was an outstanding dog, and took everything in stride. Housebreaking was easy, it never occurred to him to go inside. We had a huge park in the area, so he got lots of exercise and socialization. Went to dog school, and made very sure he understood his position in the family (extremely important with these dogs). We knew barking could be a issue, so we discouraged it from the beginning and never had a problem. Later we moved to Austria, and he took the transatlantic flight very well. Our situation here is much like yours - lots of mountains, woods and streams to explore - but we still lived in an apartment. Being a lazy dog by nature, he mainly just sat around and watched the proceedings when he was at home. We had four children during his tenure, and he was great with them. He was affectionate in a dignified way, and incredibly, unquestionably, loyal.
I learned I had to take Tibor's guarding instincts into account at certain times. For one, while always respectful with our children, he sometimes regarded visiting children as intruders so extreme caution had to be exercised. Also, as long as we were hiking or walking through "neutral" territory, he was absolutely fine with strangers or other dogs, but if we stopped to rest or something for a few minutes, he would begin to regard that area as "ours." Then any passersby became intruders in his eyes. He therefore always needed to be leashed when we stopped for any time. One big issue was tying him up anywhere, say by the post office while you mail a letter. No way could you tie him near where people passed by! As soon as he was left alone, all the "protect" switches got flipped on and he would transform into a truly intimidating creature. We really had to understand what flipped those switches to live with him safely as a companion dog. But it certainly can be done, with the right dog and an owner with the right mindset.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Since it's a LGDs nature to lay around and keep watch, most are just as happy laying around and keeping watch over you as they are watching a bunch of animals. I know plenty of folks who keep LGD breeds as house pets.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

LGDs make wonderful pets. They bond to the family as their flock. But they bark all night if they are outside. GP are especially bad about barking all night long. They also shed pounds of hair everywhere all year long. And all LGD like to be with another person or animal, so they wouldn't do well being alone all day if you work. If the dog would be with someone at home almost constantly, they would be fine. But they would be a major barker.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes LGD's can be housepets. They need excercise daily, which is an obvious.

I gave one of my pyr pups to my future DIL 4 years ago. They hava a small house on less than an acre. The dog is happy, loves her family to death, they don't care what they protect as long as it is alive (after introductions of course). For excercize she is brought back here to the farm and my dogs "know" her so are good with her. She will, however, take off if let off lead at say the park or elsewhere. She is very well socialized and has never been forced into close-contact protective mode. People & raccoons outside are another story.

My male is a dual- purpose. He comes in the house to protect us daily-it's like he has 2 personalities depending on where he is at the time. He loves us dearly and at 2 years old he gave a warning to my young cousin-back off was very clear (personality difference/socialization difference from his daughter above). We since decided he was such a good multi-purpse dog, that he would be pastured whenever relatives/friend come to avoid issues. Supposedly this is a fault, but I don't beleive that carp. He'd a dar n good dog. If strangers come he stays by my side. This dog was NOT socialized as much.

I beleive how your dog is raised has a lot to do with how they will turn out. I beleive lgds can adjust to just about any circumstance. The biggest issue will be keepin the dog close. It's good you have a lot of area for your future dog to roam, however you still run the risk of him/her getting hit by a car because they will expand, expand, expand their territory unless you curb it somehow. I recommend fencing an area in, hotwiring if you have to, rather than let this dog roam freely.

I also beleive that socialization (in a pet/home circumstance) is the best for that secnario. If ever the need arises, rest assured the lgd will not dissappoint regardless of how laxidaisical they are. 
Keep in mind, your "need" and his "need" to be protected can be very different.

HF


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

HappyFarmer said:


> He comes in the house to protect us daily-it's like he has 2 personalities depending on where he is at the time. He loves us dearly and at 2 years old he gave a warning to my young cousin-back off was very clear (personality difference/socialization difference from his daughter above). We since decided he was such a good multipurpose dog, that he would be pastured whenever relatives/friend come to avoid issues.


I have an Anatolian/pyr mix female that comes in at night because she is my daughter's dog. A couple of days ago, she started barking and growling and stood right on top of me around 5 in the morning after my dh had left. She was up on the bed doing it, then when I got up, she stood right beside the chair with her head on me just growling and snarling. And she never does that. 

Anyway, she ran to the window having a fit, and I thought she was going to tear out the screen. The other GP outside weren't making any noise at all, but the anatolian mix in the house was going crazy. I looked out, and there was a guy out there in the yard, looking all over the ground. I shut the window, and the guy went back into the road and took off in his car. I don't know what he was looking for on the ground that way. I wouldn't even have know anyone was here, but she woke me up.

It was kind of neat because she stood right next to me with her body blocking me while snarling at the window. Apparently they do protect people too. I know the GP outside weren't barking at all. I guess that is because GP like humans? Or maybe the guy wasn't dangerous? Daisy certainly hated him.

I really like her. And I bought her off of a lady on the Barter board here for $75 which is almost nothing. She can be ferocious when she wants to be. I'm really glad my daughter wanted her so much that we actually went and got her.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

If you want that kind of breed, but want one a little less likely to drive you insane by barking nonstop and killing neighborhood pets, why don't you get one from show lines? They've been toned down a touch but are still protective enough for what you want and have all the size and looks their breed should, which can't always be said of the strictly working ones. 
Not to insult any breeders here, I'm not referring to anyone specific, just plenty of hobby farming types get them and want to have a litter, sometimes pure, sometimes crossed, sometimes by something unexpected that hopped a fence and when you don't stay right on top of it size and health go down quick.
http://www.kuvasz.com/


----------



## GoatNamedDunn (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks all for the wonderful replies. I happen to live in a community that is slanted more rural than suburban, but is a quick drive into town (very small town). I don't think my neighbours up the road would mind barking dogs.... one has a GP that ROAMS everywhere and GUARDS my house from ME! Grrrrrr..... Anywho, thanks for all the suggestions. I still want to do my research, as I don't want to get a dog that is over my head, but at the same time I DO like a bit of a challenge. 

Also, has anyone on this board ever heard of a Hovawart? Wiki says the breed name translates into "an estate guard dog". I have never seen one in person before, only crossed paths with the breed researching other breeds on the Internet.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Mekasmom, GP's are supposed to be more tolerant of people, and to bite a person is considered a serious fault. HUMPh!

Personally I like the fact my dogs are not "charicteristically" of the breed so called standard.

Not that I wanted my uncle cornered.....But my male let himself out of the hosue by the slider (too smart he is!), and went down and cornered my uncle in the pasture as he was trying to hook up the trailer. Our 10' gate opens against a corner, my uncle tucked himself in that corner with the gate between him and the dog. My male saw no threat with that, meandered off, my uncle called us to get him. We did, brought him up to the house, and he snuck out again, and held my uncle at his truck & the trailer. My uncle went to try to call us, and he bit his hand. He wanted him to stay PUT. Luckily I noticed him missing and went to investigate, and luckily there were no livestock in that pasture or it may not have turned out as well.

I'm a firm believer that the BEST dogs, apply as much pressure as needed. My male has demonstrated that to me.

Now one of my females 3/4pyr 1/4 anatolian, she'll fly at your chest, and knock you down-you have little warning, silent the whole time. My poor husband made the mistake of walking into the pasture during a rainstorm unnanounced. Good thing this dog recognized him before she took out his jugular.

Each dog is so different. But no, not all pyrs are people sissies. I think this may have something to do with the show-circuit also.....not sure. 

I'll take my "faulty" dogs anyday.

HF


----------



## GoatNamedDunn (Jun 20, 2008)

HappyFarmer said:


> But no, not all pyrs are people sissies. I think this may have something to do with the show-circuit also.....not sure.
> 
> HF


As I mentioned in my last reply the neighbour up the road has a GP who guards my home from me. When it first started happening, I was really frightened. Large, imposing dog, booming voice. Yeah, I nearly peed my pants. Went in the house, got my broom, and waved it at him while yelling at him to go home. Guess what? He turned tail and ran straight home without a second thought. Now he is just a big annoyance. If I give him the stink eye, get my broom, or reach for the hose he runs! Glad that yours has a bit more "bite" to his bark... but GLAD this one doesn't!

Also, have you ever seen a shaved GP? Same neighbour let the GP get so matted he needed to be taken to the groomers. He showed up in my yard the next day looking like a POODLE!!! Little puff of white on top of his head and a they kept his tail long! It was the most pathetic looking dog I have ever seen, and on top of that, he was alot small under all the coat then I realised!


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Every spring I try my best to keep up with the shedding. Every year I give up and shave 3 of them by about June 1st. My male though has the other type of coat, and is easier to maintain. The others, not so much.

Ugly or not I'd prefer they be comfortable. We do have ponds they can go in but only 2 use them and go swimming. I usually shave 1-2 at a time, so in case something gets in the pasture not all are bare-skinned.

HF


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

these dogs are also being used as service dogs, if someone falls, the dog has the power to get them back up.


----------



## GoatNamedDunn (Jun 20, 2008)

HappyFarmer said:


> Every spring I try my best to keep up with the shedding. Every year I give up and shave 3 of them by about June 1st. My male though has the other type of coat, and is easier to maintain. The others, not so much.
> 
> Ugly or not I'd prefer they be comfortable. We do have ponds they can go in but only 2 use them and go swimming. I usually shave 1-2 at a time, so in case something gets in the pasture not all are bare-skinned.
> 
> HF


Oh, I wasn't implying that shaving wasn't a good idea. My neighbour let his dog get into such a poorly condition that his coat had mats the size of two of my hands put together. He should have been shaved much sooner IMO (but, was only shaved once in the last 4 or 5 years) However, I couldn't help but laugh that he looked like a poodle with the poof and all.


----------



## GoatNamedDunn (Jun 20, 2008)

westbrook said:


> these dogs are also being used as service dogs, if someone falls, the dog has the power to get them back up.


Wow, that is amazing!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

HappyFarmer said:


> Mekasmom, GP's are supposed to be more tolerant of people, and to bite a person is considered a serious fault. HUMPh!
> HF


The one I was talking about that stays inside at night is an Anatolian/Pyr cross. My purebred pyrs love humans. Sorry if that wasn't clear. 
I was just amazed at how different they are even though both breeds are LGD dogs. The cross, Daisy, can be ferocious to humans, but she is so gentle with kids, even strange kids. Nice dog, but much more focused than Bubby, Meka, or Maggie. Different personality, and not as soft as the full blooded GPs. I'm actually afraid to leave her outside at night because I do believe she would attack a strange human if one showed up.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

We adopted a purebred maremma male, age 2, that had originally been bought by a breeder for stud purposes but the breeder became seriously ill, rather abandoning the maremma other than feeding out back with other intact males. The maremma was then rescued by a couple that lived in downtown Los Angeles in an 600 sq ft apartment. They would walk the dog at night only as the dog would freak with all the traffic.

When moving to the midwest from California we adopted this dog to be our farm dog - wrong. He was a big sissy of a house dog. Not much about him was the least bit LGD other than he loved to roam, which was his doom. He lost his battle with the highway one night when he snuck out a not fully closed door.

He barely shed, he was gentle, gorgeous, and never barked. Not a speck of interest in livestock. His size alone intimidated most people. But in a crisis this particular dog would have been a liability- we always worried about getting mowed down by HIM when he'd turn tail and flee from any threat.


----------



## GoatNamedDunn (Jun 20, 2008)

I am so sorry about your dog. How sad. It seems like that is the case with alot of LGD breeds, they like to roam. One of the reasons why I never considered a malamute or husky (which I greatly admire for there working abilities) is they like to roam. I guess any breed has its downfalls, unfortunately it seems like the ones I like are destined to be trouble makers! 



cathleenc said:


> We adopted a purebred maremma male, age 2, that had originally been bought by a breeder for stud purposes but the breeder became seriously ill, rather abandoning the maremma other than feeding out back with other intact males. The maremma was then rescued by a couple that lived in downtown Los Angeles in an 600 sq ft apartment. They would walk the dog at night only as the dog would freak with all the traffic.
> 
> When moving to the midwest from California we adopted this dog to be our farm dog - wrong. He was a big sissy of a house dog. Not much about him was the least bit LGD other than he loved to roam, which was his doom. He lost his battle with the highway one night when he snuck out a not fully closed door.
> 
> He barely shed, he was gentle, gorgeous, and never barked. Not a speck of interest in livestock. His size alone intimidated most people. But in a crisis this particular dog would have been a liability- we always worried about getting mowed down by HIM when he'd turn tail and flee from any threat.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

That was very thoughtful of you to post - thank you. And I agree, a husky is totally off my possible list due to the roaming and the chicken killing.

gl!


----------

